# Dying Java Moss!!! How does that happen?



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

I have an Eclipse System 6 tank. I only have the standard bulb that comes with the tank in there. It's a T5 12" 8W bulb. Way too little light. Even my java moss seems to be dying!!! Now my questions are how can I add more light to this tank? Do they make a bright bulb that will work with the hood I have? Also, brown java moss? I thought this was basically indestructable! How can I help it?

Here's a link to the tank.
http://www.marineland.com/products/consumer/con_systems.asp


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

WWW.AHSUPPLY.COM


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

Is there anyway to get more lighting without having to actually build something though?

Those all seem like do it yourself setups...


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Jess7 said:


> Is there anyway to get more lighting without having to actually build something though?
> 
> Those all seem like do it yourself setups...


 You'll need to retrofit a new fixture into the hood in order to get more light. The link to AHSupply that Robert provided should offer up some options that will fit in the existing space. You'd need to remove the existing light mount and ballast, then replace it with one of the AHSupply kits. Not too complicated, but not a simple "stick in a bigger bulb" job either.


----------



## rlschne (Aug 8, 2005)

the ahsupply kits are really easy to install, i just installed a 36w kit for my eclipse 12... the wiring instructions are very clear and simple and as far as mounting you dont even need to use a drill, i just used a small nail and hammer to make the holes i needed then the screws tapped them fine..... really really easy and well worth the money...


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I have a similar little tank with a pair of Killies. The only thing I can grow (marginally) in it, is Java Moss, and only because there is some diffused sunlight on it during the day. If you want to have something small, maybe consider a Nanocube. I have a small one as a reef setup and it works very well. It is the older type that only has one CF in it. They now come with 2, which may be too much light.

André


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi, may I know the temperature of your water?
From my experience with java moss, it is quite ok with low light.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't have a heater, so just ambient at about 75 or so, and it probably rises in the day with the light on. I just replaced the bulb, and did visually see a better light level. The old one was 18 months old.

Andre


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I have the same tank and with the original bulb I grew moss OK. It would start to turn brown when the Temp got into the 80s. So I had to leave the feeding hood open all day and the moss would get better.
I changed the original bulb to an AH supply 14W kit and now I can grow a few more plants than before. It wasn't to hard to install, But it does create a heat problem if the ambient temp is to hot.


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

I think Java moss has no problem with 84 F.
Just wonder if you recorded the correct temperature.


----------

